# S3 vs. Note 2



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

I love my S3, but seeing the Note2 made me think of upgrading, as soon as its available on At&t...

That quad core Exynos at 1.6ghz and 2gb Ram....damn.

The 2gb RAM really cuts down on any lag on my S3, so I am never going back to a 1gb unit.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

fsx100 said:


> I love my S3, but seeing the Note2 made me think of upgrading, as soon as its available on At&t...
> 
> That quad core Exynos at 1.6ghz and 2gb Ram....damn.
> 
> ...


I have wanted the Note since it was introduced. It never came to Verizon so I happily got the S3. If the Note 2 comes to Verizon I might actually buy it


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

oddball said:


> I have wanted the Note since it was introduced. It never came to Verizon so I happily got the S3. If the Note 2 comes to Verizon I might actually buy it


truth..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

oddball said:


> I have wanted the Note since it was introduced. It never came to Verizon so I happily got the S3. If the Note 2 comes to Verizon I might actually buy it


same here. The original note would be somewhat better if it was updated to run ICS. I love the screen size. The s3 is huge as it is,so it will be nice. I just used my 2 year upgrade (dodged Verizon's data trap) so it might be a while until I get a note2. IF it is available on Verizon.

FissionMailed from Paranoid S3


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

why did you make this thread here?


----------



## tifford (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd be awesome if a note2 rom gets ported to the s3 (which I'm sure is just a matter of time). I know we don't have the "s-pen", but a regular stylus with the note2 rom could be sweet. the window feature and obviously the note taking features with a regular stylus would make me a happy camper

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

droidxuser123 said:


> why did you make this thread here?


probably same reason there was gnex vs s3 in the gnex forum when the s3 was first announced


----------

